# Quite unhappy with replacement receiver



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Since I marked my previous thread about my Samsung SIR 4040 solved I thought It best to start a new topic. I received my replacement unit, an R16 the other day and activated it. Pretty bland and boring have not seen that crappy menu in years with the HD units, but I can live with that. The issue that I have is that I cannot flip tuners on this unit. With my TiVo it was easy to do double play, press the down arrow and you were all set. I find that is not possible with the R16, only the R22.

I will be on the phone tomorrow insisting on an R22 so I have the same functionality I had. Wish me luck.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Luck is what it is going to take. Several years ago they stopped making the R22 and I was told in 2011 that my chances were slim to none. I can't imagine what the odds are three years later.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You will likely need to buy one on eBay or something similar. Just be sure to call the Access Card department 877-887-7994 and verify it's clear and can be activated.

I looked on eBay and see one for $40 with shipping, would be lower risk in terms of money out if anything went wrong (like sending a box that doesn't match the RID), and they include the RID in the pics.

You'd need to pay another $20 for an access card.

R22 is really an H21, since you have HD currently, it will really act as an H21 as long as you have at least one current HD DVR and an H21+ or second HD DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If he has Hi Definition now then he should be able to just get a hr2x and be done with it. If he asks real nice and words it right. That's the key along with the right csr.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, even activating an R22 would trigger a contract (since chances of getting a warranty swap R22 is slim to none), so might as well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since DIRECTV® announcement last year that they were going to start reusing R22s, I have seen the great amount of 0. This tells you how many of them are available 

Chances are the TS might have to deal with the R16 or upgrade to HD in order to get Double Play.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Matt L said:


> Since I marked my previous thread about my Samsung SIR 4040 solved I thought It best to start a new topic. I received my replacement unit, an R16 the other day and activated it. Pretty bland and boring have not seen that crappy menu in years with the HD units, but I can live with that. The issue that I have is that I cannot flip tuners on this unit. With my TiVo it was easy to do double play, press the down arrow and you were all set. I find that is not possible with the R16, only the R22.
> 
> I will be on the phone tomorrow insisting on an R22 so I have the same functionality I had. Wish me luck.


You could record both of the channels and actively switch between them. I do this all the time.
I start them recording as soon as they come on, then go to the list and choose one, then go to the list and choose the other one. Now to get back to the first one ( note that it is recording but it stopped playing so it is right where you left it ) press the PREV button on the remote to switch between the 2 channels to your hearts content.
I found this to be much easier to do than the Double play.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Well i guess I got lucky. I called and explained that I was happy with the replacement except for the double play issue. I told the rep all I wanted was the same functionality I had with the tivo, and that the R22 is the only SD unit that would do that according to my research. He pulled up the info and said, yes, I was right. He went on to tell me there was no way to specify which unit I got, and that ordering an R22 was not an option. He said i could buy on one ebay or elsewhere and that would work, but that was about it for an R22.

He said, let me try something,and started clicking away. What he came up with was to replace the R16 with an owned HR2x unit ---at no charge! He added the unit at $495 to my account, plus the $20 card fee, and tax then credited all of it back. Also no contract or extension.He then connected me to a third party to verify what he had done, and she indicated exactly the same thing. He also indicated they will not want the R16 back and I can junk it, sell it or recycle it, they will want the card back. With all the receivers I've replaced I have never got an envelope to return the cards or a notice to do so.

I was pleasant and friendly, the only thing I did when I first called at the voice prompt was say "Unhappy Customer" when asked the reason for my call. I've been with D for 10+ years so perhaps that helped. So now I will have 6 HR2x units instead of 5.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All's Well That Ends Well! Oh, wait, that's a play title. 

Glad you're sorted. Thanks for the update.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome,thanks for the update 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Matt L said:


> He said, let me try something,and started clicking away. What he came up with was to replace the R16 with an owned HR2x unit ---at no charge! He added the unit at $495 to my account, plus the $20 card fee, and tax then credited all of it back. Also no contract or extension.


When you receive the unit I suggest calling ACDT to activate the receiver (at the number _dpeters11 _listed above in his post). Also, after it's been activated for a week or so call back and verify with ACDT that it is listed as owned status and to check to make sure a 2-yr commitment wasn't added erroneous to your account. Mistakes do happen at times and if you have any doubt or don't believe that just ask _Rich _here at the forums.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, even though it is unlikely they will want the R16 back I would hold on to it for about three months or so just to be safe. Ditto the card.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Matt L said:


> Well i guess I got lucky. I called and explained that I was happy with the replacement except for the double play issue. I told the rep all I wanted was the same functionality I had with the tivo, and that the R22 is the only SD unit that would do that according to my research. He pulled up the info and said, yes, I was right. He went on to tell me there was no way to specify which unit I got, and that ordering an R22 was not an option. He said i could buy on one ebay or elsewhere and that would work, but that was about it for an R22.
> 
> He said, let me try something,and started clicking away. What he came up with was to replace the R16 with an owned HR2x unit ---at no charge! He added the unit at $495 to my account, plus the $20 card fee, and tax then credited all of it back. Also no contract or extension.He then connected me to a third party to verify what he had done, and she indicated exactly the same thing. He also indicated they will not want the R16 back and I can junk it, sell it or recycle it, they will want the card back. With all the receivers I've replaced I have never got an envelope to return the cards or a notice to do so.
> 
> I was pleasant and friendly, the only thing I did when I first called at the voice prompt was say "Unhappy Customer" when asked the reason for my call. I've been with D for 10+ years so perhaps that helped. So now I will have 6 HR2x units instead of 5.


That is definitely luck getting a free owned upgrade, usually is leased that get free or reduced price upgrades.


----------

